# Hotel Vanities



## Jmb (Apr 27, 2017)

I know this has been covered in the past but I have one question in regards to vanity countertops in R1, Hotels:

Codes: IBC 2015, Chapter 11, ANSI A117.1-2009.
Here is the code section in question:

_*A117.1-2009: 1002.11.2.1 Vanity Counter Top Space. *If vanity 
counter top space is provided in dwelling or sleeping

units not required to be Accessible units within

the same facility, equivalent vanity counter top

space, in terms of size and proximity to the lavatory,

shall also be provided in Accessible units._​
The the hotel has:
Non-accessible King Room with 10'-0" vanity
Non-accessible Queen Room with 7'-0" vanity
Non-accessible Double Room with 5'-0" vanity​
Question is do all of the Accessible Units, King , Queen, and Double, need a 10'-0" vanity since this is the longest counter in the "same facility" or is it based on each class of unit (i.e: accessible double needs only a 5'-0" vanity since the non-accessible double is 5'-0")

Thanks for any input


----------



## mark handler (Apr 27, 2017)

You have answered your own question. 
As stated in your code quote,  yes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2017)

FACILITY. All or any portion of buildings, structures, site improvements, elements and pedestrian or vehicular routes located on a site.

King for King 10' vanity
Queen for Queen 7' vanity
Double for double 5' vanity
this would be inline with the definition intent of providing portion (space) for portion (space) compliance.


----------



## Jmb (Apr 27, 2017)

mark handler said:


> You have answered your own question.
> As stated in your code quote,  yes.



Mark, I am not sure what you mean: all accessible units would need 10'-0" vanities?


----------



## tmurray (Apr 27, 2017)

Agree with mtlogcabin.

The kind for kind interpretation seems reasonable.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 27, 2017)

Same size as in "each" type of room, 10 ='s 10, 7 ='s 7, 5 ='s 5.


----------



## north star (Apr 27, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

Jmb,

To add to the mix, if the non-Accessible King, Queen
& Double Rooms have a particular sized Vanity, then
to be ADA compliant [ and consistent ], those same
sizes must be provided in the Accessible Rooms.


*@ ~ @*


----------



## mark handler (Apr 27, 2017)

Jmb said:


> Mark, I am not sure what you mean: all accessible units would need 10'-0" vanities?


Yes the original poster answered his question


----------



## Jmb (Apr 27, 2017)

mark handler said:


> Yes the original poster answered his question


What???


----------

